# Terrarium Plants for Purchase



## SuperMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Hiya,
I found these boards because my daughter and I are obsessed with Tarantulas now, but my true passion is Plantz.
I do enjoy multiplying and selling plants, and if anyone thinks they might be interested in guaranteed pesticide and chemical free terrarium plants leave a comment below. I specialized in tropicals and house plantz, and I am open to any suggestions for terrarium specific plants that I can grow for re-sale. I also specialize in hard to kill (hardy) plants that can survive neglect. 
Again, please feel free to comment below :biggrin:
Thanks!
Deanna


----------



## Benzo48 (Jul 23, 2012)

Are you good with orchids and broms?


----------



## grayzone (Jul 23, 2012)

do you have a flicker or anything like that? post a link to some of what you have. That would help.. i for one STILL want to do a tank with live plants in it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gilberator (Jul 23, 2012)

grayzone said:


> do you have a flicker or anything like that? post a link to some of what you have. That would help.. i for one STILL want to do a tank with live plants in it


Same here. Nothing like the look of live plants imo.


----------



## SuperMommy (Jul 23, 2012)

Hiya guys,
I am actually going to start making some vids of my plantz on my Youtube channel, SuperMommy227.
Benzo, bromeliads are probably my favorite plant species, and I plan on going to the big convention in Orlando this September. I do have orchids but never really got too much into them, mainly the price inhibits me lolz. 
Live plants are awesome, and they are sentiant living beings... most people ignore this fact because they move much slower than anything humans consider to have feelings. I have a LOT of houseplants, last count was over 100... so yeah. 
Thank you for all your replies and I will keep everyone posted!!
Laterz,
Deanna


----------



## Dr Acula (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm interested! Got any pothos?  neon preferrably


----------



## SuperMommy (Jul 27, 2012)

Dr. Acula I just have regular Pothos at the moment, but I will be picking up some Neon and Marble Queen types soon! When I do I will get to cloning them straight away. I have a gorgeous Pothos that hangs down 5+ feet that makes a green wall by my back door, I have had it there for about 4 years now and it is amazing how well they respond to a little attention. They will thrive with neglect, but just a little kelp juice here and there and it just goes jungle on me! I see you are in FL, awesome! I grew up in Ft. Lauderdale and also lived in Hollywood!! That explains my intense love of tropicals though I live in Pittsburgh now. With the weather we have been having I feel like I live down there again. I don't mind it however, because my Palms and Bird Of Paradise have never looked so good. I actually have some live Spanish Moss thriving on my deck too!


----------



## Dr Acula (Jul 28, 2012)

Awesome! How much are you selling the regular pothos for? &I've lived down here all my life so far. Definitely tons of tropic plants! It's great, but it gets too hot for me sometimes


----------



## Benzo48 (Jul 29, 2012)

My wife and I have a whole yard full of all different types of plants from roses to lily's to shrubs and some ornamental grasses. Our outdoor plants are doing pretty well but our yard looks like crap because of the extreme heat. We also have a bunch of house plants but nowhere near 100. Lol. That's cool though. We love plants.


----------



## SuperMommy (Jul 30, 2012)

LoLz, Benzo48 I think my estimate on my houseplant collection is a little low... I just realized that I have over 50 pots of miniature Wandering Jew so my collection is probably closer to 300+++. Dr. Acula I am working on cloning a bunch of Pothos so I will keep you posted. Right now the ones I have are my "babies"... I have had them for years.


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Jul 31, 2012)

I wonder whether we could trade seeds...or small slips?
If these are packaged properly and will fit an ordinary envelope they can be sent by regular mail.


----------



## SuperMommy (Jul 31, 2012)

Louise E. Rothstein said:


> I wonder whether we could trade seeds...or small slips?
> If these are packaged properly and will fit an ordinary envelope they can be sent by regular mail.


I would love to trade, I don't really have seeds of anything houseplant-wise, but I do have lots of things that propagate from cuttings. Are you in the US?

---------- Post added 07-31-2012 at 04:54 PM ----------

Also, I just made 10 vid clips of my tropical houseplant collection and will put it on my Youtube channel after I edit them into one good vid. My collection is out of control, yet not big enough for my tastes LoLz! I am working my way towards indoor jungle someday!! :laugh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Acula (Aug 3, 2012)

SuperMommy said:


> Dr. Acula I am working on cloning a bunch of Pothos so I will keep you posted. Right now the ones I have are my "babies"... I have had them for years.


Thank you! Just shoot me up a PM when they're ready  & may your "babies" grow and prosper


----------

